# How to get a high rating without kissing ass or asking for it :)



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

As the customer exits, i always say to the rider, ....and i'm gonna five you a five star rating 'cause youre really cool !

Hopefully it puts the idea in in rider's head to reciprocate, but, of course, not all do. It might help, give it shot and let me know, I don't have scientific evidence yet to prove it's working for me.


Thaddeus


----------



## gooberon (Jan 7, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> As the customer exits, i always say to the rider, ....and i'm gonna five you a five star rating 'cause youre really cool !
> 
> Hopefully it puts the idea in in rider's head to reciprocate, but, of course, not all do. It might help, give it shot and let me know, I don't have scientific evidence yet to prove it's working for me.
> 
> Thaddeus


The best way is to tell uber to stick it the pay sucks why should we kiss ass to get a good rating when all uber is doing is screwing us.


----------

